# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Valori multipli nella stessa cella

## pgft

Buongiorno a tutti.

Ho una discreta dimestichezza con Excel, anche se uso preferibilmente Filemaker.

Purtroppo in azienda non mi forniscono tale sw e quindi devo arrangiarmi.
Ho bisogno di inserire nella stessa cella più valori incolonnati.
Mi spiego meglio: il tabulato che sto costruendo si riferisce a un archivio di pratiche. Alla fine dell'iter va inviato un report, che quasi sempre ha più destinatari.
Quindi mi trovo nella necessità di indicare, nella stessa cella e in colonna, che il report è stato inviato ai destinatari A, B, C, ecc.

Con Filemaker posso usare una particolare definizione dei campi che mi consente di inserire più valori nello stasso campo. In Excel mi limito alla convalida dei dati, per inserire i valori da un menù a tendina. Solo che così io posso inserire un valore alla volta, mentre per questo specifico caso devo poter inserire più valori.

E' vero che con la combinazione da tastiera ALT+Invio posso incolonnare i dati, ma volevo sapere se esiste una opzione (magari con check-box) per inserire i dati con il mouse.

Spero di essere stato chiaro e vi ringrazio per la pazienza.

----------

